
Open Call: How do we exit surveillance capitalism in digital life? - jt0
https://www.eyebeam.org/rapidresponse/
======
jt0
Electronic Frontier Alliance member Eyebeam seeks applications that consider
how art and technology can challenge dominant notions of access and how
together we can shape a more equitable future. How do we begin to exit
surveillance capitalism as the dominating form of digital life and what can
replace it?

